
Show HN: Rhythm – a daily markdown notebook, calendar, and task list - blazingemblem
https://getarhythm.com/
======
blazingemblem
This is my first show HN, and honestly I'm a bit nervous. I have been working
on building this web app in the background for quite a while. I initially
built it because I was doing a lot of consulting work and needed a simple
interface that would allow me to keep track of all of my tasks and events in
one place. Without distractions.

After using it personally for several years at this point I've decided to see
if it would be useful for anyone else. I'm currently collecting feedback. Any
input on what works, or what's confusing about the app is helpful.

Thanks, and Happy New Year!

–Daniel

------
JaumeGreen
I like the typography, I dislike the name as -in my opinion- it lacks
connection to what the app does.

I'm not your target audience, I do not use these kind of apps (and I tried
several), but even so I find that the landing page does not refer to anywhere
with more information. An starting guide (open to the world) or something
similar as to visually see how the app works (at length) would help
discoverability for people that consider that free registration is a cost too
high to pay.

~~~
blazingemblem
Thanks that's definitely useful feedback. The app was originally called
Progress Wall, but I renamed it because the name became problematic given
current politics.

~~~
ahazred8ta
okay, but fwiw nobody is using the name
[https://google.com/search?q=inurl%3AProgressBoard](https://google.com/search?q=inurl%3AProgressBoard)
[https://www.godaddy.com/dpp/find?domainToCheck=ProgressBoard](https://www.godaddy.com/dpp/find?domainToCheck=ProgressBoard)

------
eitland
Had a quick glance and it seems like a good start. Not sure why it hasn't got
any upvotes yet.

Edit: then again, -a number of other interesting stories are failing today.
Maybe try again in a few days and maybe even contact the mods; I think they
might help you if you have a good story.

~~~
blazingemblem
Thanks for checking it out!

------
codesternews
Good to see. May I know your infrastructure and cost of monthly deploying. I
have one app and want to deploy so looking for cheap options.

~~~
blazingemblem
The app is built with Rails + JS. It's hosted on Heroku, so the monthly costs
are reasonable and I have the flexibility to scale the server and database up
or down when needed.

